# How does a disabled driver pay at a French paege?



## JollyJak (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello

I am a disabled driver and am planning my first ever trip outside of the uk in my van this winter. I am hoping to head for the south of Spain and plan to drive part of the route on French and Spanish toll roads. My concerns are paying at the paeges etc. I have a right hand drive van so I am guessing that that would mean my getting in and out the van to pay the attendant, collect the ticket or put money in the automated payment machine. I don't find getting in and out of the van easy and as I am travelling alone I have nobody to assist me. Does any other disabled drivers know if there are any solutions for the predicament I face or anyone that I can contact for disabled travel advice?


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

If you get one of the little black boxes where you are automatically debited the toll fees, you can jump the queues and not need to stop.

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/?gclid=CLymnMuD-bICFcrItAodVhwAUA

Graham


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Have a look at this site for Spain - http://www.tolltickets.com/country/spain/viat.aspx?lang=en-GB

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Your predicament is not an easy one to solve.

Some of the first Péage stations after Calais do have a special lane for UK drivers with RHD vehicles but they may not be suitable for high vehicles (Classe 2) and I have noticed that the lanes are sometimes cordonned off.

So, not a good start.

All the booths whether take-a-ticket or put-ticket-in-and-pay have a help button to obtain assistance - but they are on the LHD side so not much use!

We are able-bodied but using the unmanned booths (and most stations are not manned) can involve the passenger in contortionism as the height of the vehicle is determined automatically and if Classe 2 the higher of the two ticket/card slots is activated. 
OK for lorry drivers but no good for our sorts of vehicle!

I hope someone will come along and tell you how the automatic payment system works - there are special lanes so presumably the vehicle must carry some sort of transponder.

However don't let this put you off - using the N routes instead of Péage will give you a better sense of the real France.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use the Liber-t ALIS system;

http://www.alis-sa.com/gb/offres/badgelibert.php

that link is in English and if you ring they speak English - there is no upfront charge, no monthly charge and no charge for the system, they deduct the fees from a bank account by direct debit.

You stick the transponder in the windscreen - our car one is at the top of the screen, the MH one at tthe bottom as the overhang obstructed it - it works well now after an initial hiccup.

The system is superb - you drive up to the often only telepeage exit (often on the left of the peage) and drive through - in some cases without stopping at up to 30kph.

We have two such transponders - one for the car (class 1) and one for the MH - Class 2.

No collection of ticket, no waiting and often much quicker - if I amm by myself I reckon it saves me about 30 minutes in a 7 hour journey and means no getting out at all from the vehicle.

Worth taking the time to sort out early as it does not cost to have it - ours came while we were still in the UK so we could use as soon as we landed in France for the next journey.

We chose not to have a paper bill but to read on-line so it costs the same as the normal peage fees, although we do get one short section for free (which we have used once so far.......)

If your MH is registered "disabled" *and *has modifications to assist that then I believe that you are only charged for class 1 but this needs to be sorted in advance.

Not sure about Spain - we rarely go there (but will be next month),

Happy to answer any questions,

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave

I am assuming your Mh is under 3m in height?? as thats the usual "trigger" point for the automated system to bump you up to the next class. (Height detectors on the peage approach) 

I can see a wheeze here to make sure any MH ONLY gets charged "Class two" (I am just over 3m and usually manage to convince them I am "Camping car, classe deux !! :wink: :wink: )

It seems too good to be true


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

OUCH! That Sanef system is very expensive.

I really do sympathise with those who have to use it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours was just over but is now just under having taken a roofbox off and so far it has been OK - no problem

The ALIS system is exactly the same as the peage fees so not expensive whereas the SANEF system you pay for the transponder and a monthly fee.....

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

The ALIS system is fab! When Penquin and I were on the motorway in France before getting the transponder it was always a real struggle to get the ticket or pay as the slots were never in the right place for the MH. Now with the transponder I am redundant, fantastic!

It is a big problem if your disability makes it really difficult for you to get in and out of the van, and well worth sorting in advance. The lady you need to speak to is called Christine, if my memory serves me right. She is a very helpful english-speaker. You may have to email a copy of your blue permit and possibly a disabled registration document but it is worth the hassle!


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Another possible solution I saw mentioned on here some time ago was to just sit there and use the hooter to summon help!! I think on balance I would use the automated system already suggested. Not really a problem for us as we avoid the peage section of Autoroute and use the N roads. Much more interesting and enjoyable.

Good luck on your journey, Gary.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

pippin said:


> OUCH! That Sanef system is very expensive.
> 
> I really do sympathise with those who have to use it.


Sorry but I dont think the Sanef tag is expensive . The upfront charge is refundable when you return the tag and the other initial charge is payable once and the monthly usuage fee is a max of 10E per year. Personally I think it is magic and worth every cent as with a wife/passenger who cannot always reach the ticket machine it saves me the aggro of jumping down from the drivers seat and walking around the front of the MH to the machines and back in all weathers and also gets you through the toll booths faster.If you dont believe me just watch how fast the truckers get through them.
Thousands of French drivers cannot be wrong can they ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not all peage have anyone there - our "local one" just outside Mussidan (near Bergerac) has just two booths - both of which are automated ones and there is only ever anyone there when they do a check - which is possibly daily.

Many times that we have been through at all times of the day there is no-one in evidence and I suspect if you sat and hooted you could have a very long wait for help.......

If you think about it, most disabled drivers travelling alone could cope as they have LHD vehicles and the card machine is to the left and you can pay using a card without inserting any PIN details, it is only a small number of "foreign" drivers who would find it hard and again the number of such drivers travelling alone is smaller still.

Disabled access is not considered so highly in France as in the UK from our experience.........

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If you go for the telepeage option, go for Alis, not Sanef. There are no upfront charges at all and it costs you no more than the same charge as if you stuck money in the slot at the peage. A monthly email tells you what will be direct debited from your account and it's all done for you!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

MrsW said:


> If you go for the telepeage option, go for Alis, not Sanef. There are no upfront charges at all and it costs you no more than the same charge as if you stuck money in the slot at the peage. A monthly email tells you what will be direct debited from your account and it's all done for you!


But can you sign up if you are in the UK ? my understanding is that Alis do not accept non French bank accounts or credit/debit cards anymore which is why the UK Sanef based option is attractive.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We signed up with ALIS while we were living in Devon.

Ours is debited from our Paris account but I cannot see any exclusions in the contract - although it is quite possible that there are!

It is worth ringing Christine and asking her - the cost of the call would be less than paying even a €10 subscription IMO.

Dave


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*French Tolls*

Hi 
I have used this system for sometime with Vinci Autoroutes.
The only thing I object to is that the journeys are lumped together, so you cannot tell if a mistake has been made.
I am intending to pay at the kiosks in future, after all most of us are retired and travel off peak, so time is not of the essence, but a few Euros overcharged is.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*automatic toll tag*

can the ALIS system be used all over france as the network site only seems to show the A28. Is it possible tosay what the charges are. I am very interested as it is me the driver who strugles to get out of the door on an un manned booth


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Looked on Alis website and it sems you can only sign up if you have a French bank account which is what I had heard before.So for Uk residents best option for a Tag would appear to be with Sanef.
One thing to note with Sanef is that they state that if you feel you have been overcharged eg class3 instead of 2 ,they say keep the receipt and call them and they will refund the difference to your account.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: automatic toll tag*



SGMGB said:


> can the ALIS system be used all over france as the network site only seems to show the A28. Is it possible tosay what the charges are. I am very interested as it is me the driver who strugles to get out of the door on an un manned booth


See my next post but the toll Tag's supplied by any of the companies can be used on any toll road in France ,however I would go for the Sanef version now as I have.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have reread the conditions of the ALIS contract and it does NOT stipulate French bank accounts that I can see, I would be delighted if BrianJP could point out where I a missing thse details;

http://www.alis-sa.com/pdf/Confort.pdf

All of the tags can be used anywhere on the autoroute system, only ALIS des not charge up front for the tag or a monthly fee. The only exceptions are a couple of tunnels like the MMont Blanc and the Frejus tunnel - they can also be used on the bridges such as the famous Millau viaduct.

If the tag does NOT work (the batteries last about 5 years and are NOT replaceable) there is a tag nuber on the tag which can be given in to the peage to authorise deductions. If the tag packs up it is replaced foc.

The SANEF UK system has their conditions here;

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/support/faq/support-Faq.List/#1.0.

it is interesting to note that their fees are reported as higher than the French fees, their monthly charges are higher, but only charged for the mmonths that you use the tag (e.g. if you travel out in July and back in August you would only be charged the monthly fee for those two months), but there is an annual management fee and their exchange rate is not typical - they use an averge mid-market rate + 2% + TVA = 2.392%.

The upfront fee is €39.14 of which €20 is refundable when you return the tag.

I seriously suggest that if you are interested in this system that you give them a ring - we were offered to debit a UK bank account, but that was a couple of years ago so it is possible that things have changed - but it is not clearly on their contract.

If your vehicle is not a class 2 i.e. is over 3.5t, or over 3.0m or TAG you are advised to contact the operator direct to ensure the correct use can be carried out at the correct class - this is common for all tags.

As I have explained we went for the ALIS system as have many others that we know for those reasons..........

The standing charge for SANEF makes it more expensive IMO, by a considerable margin.

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Penquin said:


> I have reread the conditions of the ALIS contract and it does NOT stipulate French bank accounts that I can see, I would be delighted if BrianJP could point out where I a missing thse details;
> 
> http://www.alis-sa.com/pdf/Confort.pdf
> 
> ...


Really this is no big deal to me as I have the Sanef Toll Tag and am very happy with it ,however as your knowledge of the French language is obviously superior to mine perhaps you can tell us all how you enter UK bank details into the Alis PDF you have posted as it does not seem to request BIC/IBAN info etc that would be required if using a non French bank. I was only following up on what had been said on this forum earlier in year about trying to sign up for French Autoroute toll tags prior to Sanef setting up a UK office to specificlly provide this facility for people in the UK.In previous threads members had stated that it was no longer possible to sign up for Toll Tags without a French bank account.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

As a point of information it talks about RIB - which is a piece of paper produced by French banks for all their customers which has the BIC/IBAN codes on it - that is why I strongly suggest ringing them and asking those questions. We have to supply an RIB every time we arrange a direct debit type account or for health or car insurance - it is "the norm" to use the BIC/IBAN numbers on it as part of the way such payments are set up.

Yes, before we applied we were aware that many people on MHF said it could not be done from the UK, with one exception (whose name I have forgotten) when ALIS were rung we were offered UK or French bank - we chose French simply because there is no conversion rate and at that time is was virtually €1 = £1 - whereas now it is quoted as about €1.23 = £1.

To me making such a phone call was justified (OK we then had free calls to French lines anyway :lol: ), I cannot say what others will find, but to me the call could be worth making.

Either way - and here you and I are in complete agreement, the tag system works very well and is very easy to use and for the OP who has mobility problems it could be the only answer if they wish to use the autoroutes.

Join the AA or the RAC or Green Flag? NatWest, HBS, Lloyds-TSB, or another bank? Personal choice for all of us - but I hope we are all happy with our selected choice.

The same goes with SANEF or ALIS - personal choice based on our circumstances - but well worth checking all of the options.

Dave


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Penquin said:


> As a point of information it talks about RIB - which is a piece of paper produced by French banks for all their customers which has the BIC/IBAN codes on it - that is why I strongly suggest ringing them and asking those questions. We have to supply an RIB every time we arrange a direct debit type account or for health or car insurance - it is "the norm" to use the BIC/IBAN numbers on it as part of the way such payments are set up.
> 
> Yes, before we applied we were aware that many people on MHF said it could not be done from the UK, with one exception (whose name I have forgotten) when ALIS were rung we were offered UK or French bank - we chose French simply because there is no conversion rate and at that time is was virtually €1 = £1 - whereas now it is quoted as about €1.23 = £1.
> 
> ...


Point here is though that French banks cannot direct debit a UK bank account and vice versa, so the Alis /Liberte type Tag is no good for us. 
I think I am right in saying that at one time it could be paid for by Credit card which did work for UK residents but now no longerpossible . That is why Sanef is probably the best and only option as it has set up a UK base so can direct debit UK bank accounts for its UK customers.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have sent a specific questionn on that to ALIS and will let you know what they say.

There is no point in discussing further without the correct information to hand.

Dave

Their site has sent this;

"_Votre message nous a bien été envoyé, nous nous efforcerons d'y répondre dans les plus brefs délais"_

Your message to us has been sent successfully and we will try to respond with the minimum delay.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I have read this thread with great interest and so I decided to ring ALIS. The lady I spoke to told me that currently their customers needed a French bank account but they were in fact looking into providing a service in the future where they can offer this service to UK based visitors.

I also spoke to Sanef but unfortunately, they do not cover motorhomes over 3.5 ton and as ours is in excess of that (5 tons I believe) that rules us out of this set up. What a pity as we would definitely have been very interested in looking further into it.

Is there anything like this for driving on toll roads in Spain does anyone know? Because of the Spanish A Frame laws, we are going to have to unhitch our car from the A frame before we reach the Spanish border and reluctantly I am going to have to drive our car through Spain! I'm dreading it as I've never driven on the right before and the least I have to worry about the better! I am a blue badge holder, so like the OP. I too have mobility issues, so not having to worry about paying at the toll booths would certainly be one less task to have to deal with. 

Thanks.

Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Sue

from my research onto Spanish motorways the answer is yes but no;

http://www.tumbit.com/how-to-guides/articles/127-motorways-and-tolls-in-spain.html

The system is called Via-T but it only seems to be available to those with Spanish bank accounts in that it is obtained via the bank......

http://www.autopistadelsol.com/ausol2/tag.htm

Interestingly there are also widely differing accounts - some say the motorways are the most expensive in Europe, others that they are cheaper than France so I am not sure about that.

We intend driiving wth the MH down to Malaga in a couple of weeks and are currently looking at the options for route and motorway use or not so I will continue to try to find out more details BUT sadly I do not speak Spanish so I have to rely on translations - never brilliant.

Perhaps others have driven that journey and can offer advice?

Thanks for finding out about ALIS, that certainly seems definitive, it can only be that we were offered a system which no longer exists - or perhaps as BrianJP said maybe we were offered a payment by credit card option - it was more than 2 years ago and conversations grow dim! (I would make a lousy witness in a criminal case I am sure - particularly as it was MrsW who had the conversation and who told me what she remembered!)

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have now received a reply from ALIS to the question I sent yesterday evening and the responses given by Sue and BrianJP are correct at the moment, the reply is;

_
I have received the message about the Liber-t tag. For the moment, it is only possible to subscribe if you have a french bank account.

Indeed, in the future, with the SEPA (Single Euro Payments Area) direct debit, it will be possible. Therefore, today, I can not give you an application date, maybe in 2013.

So, I propose you to contact you as soon as our company will be ready to accept SEPA direct debit.

Therefore, if you have a french bank account, I will send you the form in english version._

That actually was from the lady Christine that we referred to earlier in the thread - so it looks like it MIGHT be possible NEXT year (but don't hold your breath that the UK will accept it.......)

Sorry to have mislead people,

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

[quote="

Interestingly there are also widely differing accounts - some say the motorways are the most expensive in Europe, others that they are cheaper than France so I am not sure about that.

Perhaps others have driven that journey and can offer advice?

Dave[/quote]

If you are not a tag axle the cost of tolls on Spanish motorways is less than france because you pay the same rate as a car. Can't give you any information on the cost of a tag axle motorhome as mine is single.

Mike


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

I have some good news for the OP and anyone else who has concerns about paying for tolls throughout France and Spain.

I have just ordered a device from a German based company www.tolltickets.com It is for me to use in the car whilst I am forced to have to drive it throughout Spain. I sent an email to them yesterday and a lovely gentleman called Peter who spoke excellent english rang me this morning to give me all the information I needed. You can purchase devices for use in both France and Spain or a device for just Spain or France only. They also offer devices for motorhomes over 3.5 ton (unlike SEPA who have a limit of 3.5 ton on motorhomes.)

Toll Tickets offer a short term vacation service which you can cancel as soon as you return home. You simply just return the device to them at the end of your holiday and that is the end of your contract with them. There are no rental costs for the device but there is an activation fee of 8 euros per device. The first 21 days you get this service for free and thereafter there is a 25c per day service charge. Any toll charges are automatically charged to your account at the end of each month for which they make a 9% charge against the total amount due. You pay for all this and their services via a credit card.

I know it's not the cheapest way of paying for tolls during your travels but the peace of mind it will give to me when I'm having to drive the car through Spain, will prove to be worth every penny I'm sure. Hubby is ok with these sorts of things and he will use the manual lanes whenever he's driving the motorhome on his own or whenever he's towing the car but as I am not so confident at driving on the right, coupled with my mobility problems, I am just so relieved to have come across this thread and discovered this device.

We will be setting off on our journey towards Morocco on the 23rd Oct and we are getting so excited now. Can't wait!

Sue


----------

